

Samsung Galaxy S3 coming with 12MP Camera - huzoorbux
http://www.huzoorbux.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-coming-with-12mp-camera_659.html

======
mazykhan
This is a great news i really like it and waiting for launch of galaxy S3

